# Air ride and autocross?!



## pimpgimp (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys! Jus had a quick question, I currently drive a bagged mkv rabbit on air lift slam xl struts an was wondering if anyone on air ride has done the auto-x thing? I know it's not an ideal setup but I was thinking of hitting up a few events just for fun! I'd love to hear from anyone with experience! :thumbup:


----------



## pimpgimp (Jan 9, 2010)

BUMP! So I take it this was a stupid question?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

a good set up can do anything coilovers can do 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JxgTcKpPC0


----------



## pimpgimp (Jan 9, 2010)

no vtec 4me said:


> a good set up can do anything coilovers can do
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JxgTcKpPC0


Wow that is awesome dude, thanks for sharing! :thumbup: When the guy in the intro says their cars are on air lift "performance" suspension is that a different type of set up that what say I'm using with the slam xl's? Just curious


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Here are the high quality versions of our most recent videos demonstrating that air suspension CAN perform on the track, on the street, and on the show field.

http://vimeo.com/51467775

Facility video giving you a tour of how we manufacture Air Lift Performance air suspension right here in Lansing, Michigan.

http://vimeo.com/51469068


Plenty more Air Lift track videos here.
http://www.youtube.com/user/AirLiftCompany?feature=watch


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Like Tom said our suspension is definitely built to perform as well as park hard. I have personally driven some of our company vehicles in autocross and the suspension makes me look good! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Like Tom said our suspension is definitely built to perform as well as park hard. I have personally driven some of our company vehicles in autocross and the suspension makes me look good! :laugh:


It makes you look good? The weiand makes you look good, period :laugh:

One of our customers/friends put his jetta on the Autocross course recently and was pleasantly surprised at how well it handled. :thumbup::beer:


----------

